# Cohiba Edici�n Diamante Humidor



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

*Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Last night, I posted a thread regarding the Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor, but the server was having some issues and the thread is no where to be found, so I am reposting.

So, a few weeks ago, Ansteads Tobacco Shop in Fayetteville, NC sent out an email letting me know a new cigar came in, the COHIBA Edicion Diamante. 150 Cigars are being released that have been aged for 30 years. The Wrapper made from the 1980 crop of Cameroon tobacco. The Cohiba Edición Diamante consists of a proprietary Dominican Piloto Cubano blend and an Indonesian Jember binder. According to cigar chronicles magazine, the taste of this cigar includes "a fragrant aroma opens to a delightfully balanced smoke with nuances of cinnamon and toasted wood"

The collection features six unique frontmarks: Capa Reserva Robusto (5" x 49); Capa Reserva Corona Especiale (6 1/2" x 42); Capa Reserva Lonsdale Grande (6 1/4" x 47); Capa Reserva Toro (6" x 54); Capa Reserva Churchill (7" x 49) and Capa Reserva Gigante (6" x 60).

In the same email, they mentioned how they were raffling off the Humidor that the 150 cigars came in. Every time someone buys one of the 150 Cohiba cigars (minus employees), the purchaser would get a raffle ticket. I'm a helpless gambler so a raffle for a humidor intrigued me to say the least, however I already spent more than I should have for the end of year cigar budget. So I bought two which Ansteads shipped over to me for free since I am APO. I asked my wife to pickup one or two if she was willing for Christmas and leave them in the humidor back at home (Im deployed). She picked up one. When I looked up the humidor, I could only find a cruddy picture, but it did look pretty bad ass (attached, the picture in white). I figured that if Cohiba was releasing 150 cigars, that the box would just hold 150 cigars...

I received another email that said the drawing will be on Sat... I got pretty excited, but somewhat regretful that I didn't buy more to improve my chances to win...

Luckily, I won. Here are some of the pictures of the humidor my wife brought home. I had no idea the Humidor would be this huge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

That is one SWEEEEEET humi!!!! Congrats on your score! It pays to support you local B&Ms!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Awesome piece. Congratulations.

Your wife must be a real lucky charm.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

That's awesome! That humi is gorgeous. Congratulations! I never win stuff, so that's amazing that you did! I'm happy for you. :smile:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Wow, John that is very cool. Congratulations.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

It always feels good to win nice prizes. Although that is rhetorically speaking since i really dont know how it feels since i never won a raffle in my life.. Congrats on the win!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

First off, congrats...

Second off, I hate you...because Anstead's is my local shop...and I was sitting there at the raffle when you won, lmao. I did get 2 consolation prizes for showing up though.

Thirdly, why haven't we herfed yet if we are both in Fayetteville?  lol


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Congrats. that's well deserved.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*



Staxed said:


> First off, congrats...
> 
> Second off, I hate you...because Anstead's is my local shop...and I was sitting there at the raffle when you won, lmao. I did get 2 consolation prizes for showing up though.
> 
> Thirdly, why haven't we herfed yet if we are both in Fayetteville?  lol


heh, man I sure lucked out. Have you smoked one of these Cohibas yet? Its on my list of things to smoke soon but havent gotten to it yet. I'm currently in Korea so I dont know when we can herf. Will contact you though and let you know when I will be back home and will invite you over.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Congrats that's purty John


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Sweet man! Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

That is nice.. Congrats!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*



lamontjb said:


> heh, man I sure lucked out. Have you smoked one of these Cohibas yet? Its on my list of things to smoke soon but havent gotten to it yet. I'm currently in Korea so I dont know when we can herf. Will contact you though and let you know when I will be back home and will invite you over.


Sounds awesone, I await your call  Is this being in Korea like a week, or months, etc?

I haven't had a whole one yet. I have 2 though. I took a few puffs of my brothers when he was smoking one...and we both had the same opinion...I'd rather have a Ron Mexico. However, he smoked it after it had only been out of the freezer for a week or so...I'm letting mine rest for a while before I try one...so can't really past judgement yet.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

18 months actually, so I'm looking for midtour


----------



## Luke.Sodergren (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Congrats, man! That thing looks sweet.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Nice looking humidor you have there! I came across this thread because I just bought one of the Edicion Diamante 1980 Robustos from my B&M. They only had received two boxes and were down to four individual cigars left. Figured I better pick one up. Im not even unwrapping it. Heres to hoping it plumes and saving it for many years!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

That is really nice congrats brother. Stay safe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Freakazoid (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*



lamontjb said:


> Last night, I posted a thread regarding the Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor, but the server was having some issues and the thread is no where to be found, so I am reposting.
> 
> So, a few weeks ago, Ansteads Tobacco Shop in Fayetteville, NC sent out an email letting me know a new cigar came in, the COHIBA Edicion Diamante. 150 Cigars are being released that have been aged for 30 years. The Wrapper made from the 1980 crop of Cameroon tobacco. The Cohiba Edición Diamante consists of a proprietary Dominican Piloto Cubano blend and an Indonesian Jember binder. According to cigar chronicles magazine, the taste of this cigar includes "a fragrant aroma opens to a delightfully balanced smoke with nuances of cinnamon and toasted wood"
> 
> ...


What an awesome story.

Glad that this great gift went to someone serving our country.

Excellent!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Cohiba Edición Diamante Humidor*

Thats a pretty cool humidor. Congrats.


----------



## TheIndividualist (Jan 18, 2016)

After 2 years I detected an odd smell in my Cohiba Edition Diamante humidor (I purchased mine). I thought the problem was the electronic humidifier, so I pulled it out and cleaned it with alcohol, replaced the beads in the reservoir and put it back. The smell persisted. After some months I just pulled the electronic humidifier and went to straight beads in a tupperware but the smell persisted.

I finally got concerned enough that I removed all my cigars to my backup "coolidor" and removed all the drawers and shelf. Upon close examination I found that (primarily) on the bottom side of the shelf some dots of white mold/mildew had grown. They looked like cigar bloom - not green or blueish. I bit the bullet and vacuumed the entire inside of the humidor, then wiped down everything - drawers, walls, shelf, dividers - with a mild mixture of isopropyl alcohol and distilled water. Then I put everything under a fan that I let blow for 24 hours at about 68 F and 35% RH.

I harvested the small box fan from the electronic humidifier, threw the rest of the electronics and reservoir away, and wired the fan to blow 5 minutes every half hour. I positioned the fan to blow up the air circulation duct in the back of the humidor and circulate air below the shelf. To my relief the box now smells like cedar/wood again but the RH has dropped to 45%. I ordered 8 Boveda start-up packs (84% RH) which I'll put in the humidor and leave for the recommended 14 days before returning to 68% beads and replacing my cigars.

In the final analysis, it seems that the electronic humidifier created an environment below the slotted bottom shelf where two things occurred. First the humidity must have consistently risen above 72%, something I wasn't aware created a danger. Second, probably because the RH below the shelf was too high, the fan in the humidifier didn't run enough to stir the air and prevent growth of mildew or mold. Truth be told, the fan on the humidifier drew air inward to the reservoir in order to exhaust water vapor. An auxiliary fan might have helped but given that the humidity measured in one of the middle drawers stabilized at 70% fooled me into thinking all was well and another fan wasn't necessary.

So, take care with this humidor. The electronic humidifier that came with mine was an epic fail. I'm not sure that putting a humidity source below that bottom shelf is optimal unless you provide some additional air circulation and make certain to keep the humidity down below 70%.


----------

